# steel or lead?



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

hey there im from canada and i was just curios.

but do they let you use lead shot in the states?

in canada they dont

allright thanks alot


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You mean you can't use lead shot in Canada out on the trap/skeet range???

No problems in the US, just can't use it around public/waterfowl areas.


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

ohh yeah i know it sucks i dont think you can even buy lead shot in canada

well thanks for your post


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

You can shoot lead on anything except waterfoul. Remington Hevi Shot is expensive but it sure works well.

Bob A.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> You can shoot lead on anything except waterfoul.


Or cranes.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info about the Canadian laws. This is the crap that will end up spilling into our country and we have to fight it. Steel shot wounds more then it kills. Steel shot will work, but you really have to know its limitations. For instance my favorite old lead load for waterfowl was always a 12ga 2 3/4" with a 1 1/2 oz of #2s this load was good on long shots and in a pinch it would take geese with out having to change shells when their on top of you. To duplicate this load in steel I had to go to a 3"shell 1 1/4oz of #1s, this somewhat worked out in pellet count and energy and its still not as effective but its close.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Magnum lead #2's were a killer no matter if it was directed at ducks or geese.

I've found steel shot to work very well on waterfowl. I shoot BBB or BB's at geese and #2's at ducks and have very few cripples.

As for shooting steel at trap and skeet in Canada, right now it's probably a heck of a lot cheaper than lead shot and should work just as well. Lead shot is very expensive. I use to shoot re-processed shot which is probably a bit cheaper.

You're right in that it probably is a pain, but I imagine that there are a lot of steel choices in target loads up there, as there is in lead down here.

Other than that, thanks for the info. I didn't realize that.

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Good post,most folks don't realize that certain states are elbowing in on range shooting,some are lobbying to close smaller ranges to start with,"urban sprawl" for starters then they get the EPA stirred up about how the lead contaminates the ground water.Most of this is happening out east but this snake is showing its ugly head here in MN.

Sad deal folks but I'm afraid its the way of the future.

If things keep going the way they with the price of metals,fuel for deliveries and such,target shooting will be a thing of the past or just the Rich.

MY .02


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Heading out tomorrow to stock up on more Federal 12ga 3" 1 7/8oz BB lead. Snow you had to go scare me, there goes another $100.00bucks.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

10 gauge said:


> Heading out tomorrow to stock up on more Federal 12ga 3" 1 7/8oz BB lead. Snow you had to go scare me, there goes another $100.00bucks.


Just curious 10 guage, what you giving for it out that way? Federal?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

In Phoenix at Sportsman's warehouse, there selling for $25.50+ tax for a box of 25 but I have a bunch of $10.00 off coupons when you spend $50.00 or more. So I just run through the register line twice to save $20.00 on four boxes of shells :lol:


----------

